# What's with all the solid state lovers



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

I've only been a member here for a short while... I discovered the site from "The Gear Page", I'm guessing the US equivalent.

My early observation is that the majority of posters love the solid state amps, the shredder axes with sharp cut aways, funny paint jobs and Floyd Rose or equivalent bridges...

I don't get it! Is Canada full of EVH loving shredders? 

Where are the tube and vintage players? I'm one...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I use solidstate, tube and digital--I like variety.
For quite a while my main amp was a Roland JC-60.
But it has nothing to do with shredder stuff.
I like the amp.

I'd show up to jams with that amp, an Iceman and a DS-1 and sometimes others would be skeptical, but after we jammed, while my playing may not have wowed them, they loved my tone.
They would often want to try it.

I mostly use smaller amps now as I don't have a spot I can leave an amp set up--so a small one is easier to move around.
And sadly, I don't get to jam much these days.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, your impressions are somewhat different than mine. 

I find most people here are tube amp / Les Paul / PRS / Strat / Tele oriented. 

But, of course that's not based on any statistical analysis.

Welcome.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dunno what posts you've been reading, but that's a wierd first observation. At the very least a tiny sample size....I don't remember 2 threads about SS amps in the past 5 years.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I find it interesting that you user name "Axe Dragon" sounds like someone who would be an EVH loving shredder! LOL


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

No love for SS amps or pointy shredder guitars here. I play two old SG's ('68 Jr, '74 Special), an '08 Firebird, a '61 SilverTone/Kay 1410 and a '60 Harmony Monterey Colorama. All my amps are vintage voiced - '66 BF Bassman thru WGS Green Beret loaded Vox 2X12, a Phaez DaisyCutter combo w/WGS Reaper and a Vintage 47 Vic Supreme with Vox Blue.

I'd second what *keto* said also...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Well, your impressions are somewhat different than mine.
> 
> I find most people here are tube amp / Les Paul / PRS / Strat / Tele oriented.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd say the same thing.

There's a few guys who love their AxeFX units, and lots of guys who dig their small solid-state combos (for practice), but I would say most of us are carting around big iron and bottles.

I will say this, though...when space is an issue for my band or the board is too small, I have an old Yorkville k100 mixer amp with 3 inputs. It's a full-range 100 watt SS amp. We plug in the acoustic, sax, keys, whatever into it, or run the electrics through it. Being full-range, I use a Tech 21 Sansamp British pedal to model the JTM45/Fender Bassman I normally use, and it sounds pretty freaking good. Like...really freaking good. That's not so much an endorsement of the amp as it is the pedal, but hey, it's a budget way to get great tone - the pedal was $180 new and I found the amp at Salvation Army for $20. My JTM45 cost me $1,100 used and I put another $300-400 into it for a couple mods to make the circuit more vintage-correct and for new tubes and my '59 Bassman combo cost me $800 used.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think many of us have modelers or other SS options, but for the most part, the rig below is probably fairly typical around here.


One of these









through some of these









into one of these (this is a 5E3)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, those toes are *not* typical of the forum, however.

I have something that's in a "solid state", but it's not an amp! 8P

I think most here are running toob amps. Poll worthy!

Welcome to the forum Axe!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

It is the old mindset the more money you spend the better the item. I am a big fan of Marshall valvstate amps for great crunch at low volumes. Also I have herd top players in the area playing those Ernie Ball SS amps and they get fantastic tone out of them. I have a tube amp also but for just playing in my home the valvestate is just fine and I do not have to keep buying tubes.
I kind of enjoy some of the not so mainstream guitars some of the posters are proud of. It is great to have something a little different.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Axe Dragon said:


> I've only been a member here for a short while... I discovered the site from "The Gear Page", I'm guessing the US equivalent.
> 
> My early observation is that the majority of posters love the solid state amps, the shredder axes with sharp cut aways, funny paint jobs and Floyd Rose or equivalent bridges...
> 
> ...


What a strange conclusion. I recently posted two polls, the result of which give a little bit of real statistical insight into what people here play and what they would play given the opportunity, and the majority of people have chosen traditional shapes for their guitars. In fact, pointy and unusual shapes scored quite low.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! I am the diametrical opposite of pointy guitar shredder with SS amp. Main (most used) rig is Partsocaster tele -> Peavey Valverb -> Blackheat Handsome Devil and that's it. In fact I just took a picture of this rig and was planning on waxing poetic about it today.

I have a little pedal board with 6 pedals and a zoom G3 for more effects in the loop of my Laney, but the amps are tube for sure. Even when I use the zoom as a modeller it is using the power section of the Laney. (Yes I have used it with a Mosvalve Power Amp, it sounds good too, but it's not my favourite rig by any means.)


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Axe Dragon said:


> I've only been a member here for a short while... I discovered the site from "The Gear Page", I'm guessing the US equivalent.
> 
> My early observation is that the majority of posters love the solid state amps, the shredder axes with sharp cut aways, funny paint jobs and Floyd Rose or equivalent bridges...
> 
> ...


Hold on a minute ------ Where is the association with EVH and SS amps?? He played through vintage Marshalls, albeit modded with single pickup Strat types and even LPs on the first album.

Secondly - I associate the term 'SS Amps' as the crappy Peavey amps in the 70s and nowadays the better sounding Randalls and others. Axe FX and suchlike are digital modellers not transistor based SS Amps. In fact, in the UK we call them (SS Amps) Tranny amps (haha).

Anyway, around where I live in Collingwood, which has loads of musicians, it is all Teles and small valve amps (As that is what they are .... valves NOT tubes!!! lol)

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

About the only thing around this forum that makes me think "shredderville" are some of the smileys: :rockon2: 
Maybe the OP saw it?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect the OP has certain expectations of what he/she would encounter here, based on TGP. I don't frequent TGP, so I have no sense of what it does/doesn't cover, but whenever I hear it mentioned on those forums I do frequent (like this one), it is usually accompanied by some expectations about higher-end gear. I don't think I have ever seen anyone ask here about a mod to a Behringer or Dano pedal they saw on TGP.

That's not a slag. But if one expects this site to be a Canadian TGP, you're sadly mistaken. It's actually quite eclectic with respect to the age range of members, musical styles, gear preferences, incomes and gear budgets, not particularly trendy or traditionalist, and not especially aggressively opinionated (i.e., more relaxed and laissez-faire), when compared to some sites.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

sorbz62 said:


> Hold on a minute ------ Where is the association with EVH and SS amps?? He played through vintage Marshalls, albeit modded with single pickup Strat types and even LPs on the first album.
> 
> Secondly - I associate the term 'SS Amps' as the crappy Peavey amps in the 70s and nowadays the better sounding Randalls and others. Axe FX and suchlike are digital modellers not transistor based SS Amps. In fact, in the UK we call them (SS Amps) Tranny amps (haha).
> 
> ...


Not sure I associated EVH with SS amps for any reason other than an assumption that the Peavey 5150 was SS. I hate peavey and the EVH Music Man guitar. Plus he's one of the kings of shredding, which I can appreciate, and can not do...


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Tube amps make the igloos melt faster and pointy guitars are better when you need to use them for snow shovels or hockey sticks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I keep my Johnson JM60 around. Good amp for low level noodling.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! I'm glad to see my first impression may be off.

I play a Gibson SG61 Reissue, a duesenberg starplayer TV and a Vox AC30.

I also have a bunch of pedals.

Tube all the way!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Axe Dragon,

Check out the Show your gear thread.

Cheers!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

You had to see this coming. - Just irresistable.

Iron & Bottles - or - Silicon - or Hybrid (on stage and at home/studio)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Axe Dragon said:


> Not sure I associated EVH with SS amps for any reason other than an assumption that the Peavey 5150 was SS. I hate peavey and the EVH Music Man guitar. Plus he's one of the kings of shredding, which I can appreciate, and can not do...


The 5150/6505 type amps are some of the kings of high gain/metal for sure, but are definitely 100% all tube amps.

I am a ham handed hack who couldn't solo my way out of a wet paper bag. I do, however, own an EVH Wolfgang Special with a Floyd on it. I use it more for 'song colouration' than shreddy dive bomb type stuff. I'll tell you what, that guitar is lightweight, has a neck that is just PERFECT, the shape is small-ish so you don't have a big reach for the nut end of the neck....it's just great to play....as noted, I would be about as far from an EVH type player as you can imagine, but I love that guitar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Axe Dragon said:


> Not sure I associated EVH with SS amps for any reason other than an assumption that the Peavey 5150 was SS. I hate peavey and the EVH Music Man guitar. Plus he's one of the kings of shredding, which I can appreciate, and can not do...


How old are you?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Axe Dragon,


Axe Dragon said:


> Not sure I associated EVH with SS amps for any reason other than an assumption that the Peavey 5150 was SS. *I hate peavey and the EVH Music Man guitar.* Plus he's one of the kings of shredding, which I can appreciate, and can not do...


Hate?

How does one hate a guitar?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I'm all valve amps and Les Pauls and some Teles. No SS here but I have nothing against them, just never owned one. No pointy guitars either but I don't "hate" them.


iaresee said:


> How old are you?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Axe Dragon said:


> Thanks for the responses! I'm glad to see my first impression may be off.
> 
> I play a Gibson SG61 Reissue, a duesenberg starplayer TV and a Vox AC30.
> 
> ...


Nice! I have a ridiculous amount of GAS for a Duesy Starplayer TV Outlaw


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

iaresee said:


> How old are you?


36 years young. Playing as best I can since I was around 11 or 12.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

-ST- said:


> Hi Axe Dragon,
> 
> 
> Hate?
> ...


Hate is a strong word I suppose. The guitar itself has never offended or abused me. In fact, I've never even played one. I just think its ugly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Axe Dragon said:


> Not sure I associated EVH with SS amps for any reason other than an assumption that the Peavey 5150 was SS. I hate peavey and the EVH Music Man guitar. Plus he's one of the kings of shredding, which I can appreciate, and can not do...


I don't like how your first thread looks to be 100% trolling...


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I don't like how your first thread looks to be 100% trolling...


No trolling at all, just my opinion on an ugly guitar and a class of amps that don't have desirable tone for me. Just noticed a lot of discussion about them on my first couple reads of the forum.

Apologies if my disdain for a particular guitar makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Axe Dragon said:


> Just noticed a lot of discussion about them on my first couple reads of the forum..


With the greatest of respect I've been here for awhile and have NEVER noticed a lot of discussion about pointy guitars and SS amps. I don't know where you found all those threads that created the impression that we're a bunch of shredders but they must be well hidden in the archives. Welcome to GC and I will never mention EVH or anything pointy again in any of my posts.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to GC. When I first saw your thread, I was going, "what the hell is he talking about?'. Pointy guitars and solid states are not the norm here. In any case, if you hang out long enough, you'll realize what everyone is talking about.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Axe Dragon? First thing to come to mind is Gene Simmons... is that you? If so, welcome aboard! We could use some more heavy metal players around here :rockon2:


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I think many of us have modelers or other SS options, but for the most part, the rig below is probably fairly typical around here.
> 
> 
> One of these
> ...


It's hard for me to see the pedals, but is that a King of Tone and a SunBender?

If so, .... Jealous

I have a SunLion (ti/uk germanium on the Beano and the sunface sides).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Axe Dragon said:


> It's hard for me to see the pedals, but is that a King of Tone and a SunBender?
> 
> If so, .... Jealous
> 
> I have a SunLion (ti/uk germanium on the Beano and the sunface sides).


No, sorry.

There's a Timmie OD, an Xotic Effects BB+ dual OD, An MXR Dynacomp, Boss Super Chorus, Line 6 DL4 delay, Planet Waves tuner, AKG Wireless, DOD A/B box.

Oh, and a Dunlop Wah.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Axe Dragon said:


> Not sure I associated EVH with SS amps for any reason other than an assumption that the Peavey 5150 was SS. I hate peavey and the EVH Music Man guitar. Plus he's one of the kings of shredding, which I can appreciate, and can not do...


I remember when my local store declared tube amps to be dead and that I'd be better off to scrap my Garnet Pro than re-tube it. I remember tossing it out the back of my dad's pickup truck onto a pile of garbage at the dump. (I can still see it arcing through the air with painful clarity).

For the record, the 5150 is all tube.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome. You'll find people a lot more friendly and less controversial than on most other guitar forums. People on this forum have their own likes and dislikes but there is rarely any big knock down, drag him out fights about it. I hope you stay and share your knowledge with us and do so in a friendly manner with a bit of humour thrown in for good measure.

Oh, and by the way, if you want to go on believing that tube amps are superior to SS, no problem, we'll let you go on believing that. Notice my amp in my signature. :food-smiley-004: (I hope you appreciate our northern humour - notice it's spelled with a "u". Only in Canada, eh?) Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Axe Dragon said:


> 36 years young. Playing as best I can since I was around 11 or 12.


Your OP belies your age.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Welcome. You'll find people a lot more friendly and less controversial than on most other guitar forums. People on this forum have their own likes and dislikes but there is rarely any big knock down, drag him out fights about it. I hope you stay and share your knowledge with us and do so in a friendly manner with a bit of humour thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, if you want to go on believing that tube amps are superior to SS, no problem, we'll let you go on believing that. Notice my amp in my signature. :food-smiley-004: (I hope you appreciate our northern humour - notice it's spelled with a "u". Only in Canada, eh?) Regards, Steadfastly


I'm also a Canuck... From the Niagara Region.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

iaresee said:


> Your OP belies your age.


My lack of knowing what "belies" means probably does too.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

keto said:


> the shape is small-ish so you don't have a big reach for the nut end ...


That's what she said...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> With the greatest of respect I've been here for awhile and have NEVER noticed* a lot of discussion about pointy guitars and SS amps.* I don't know where you found all those threads that created the impression that we're a bunch of shredders but they must be well hidden in the archives. Welcome to GC and I will never mention EVH or anything pointy again in any of my posts.


Maybe he accidentally stumbled into the secret Dimebag Darrell page? I still haven't found it, but heard of strange, mysterious musing once past the threshold. Kinda like "Gate 9 and a half" - you gotta be hip to get in.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Axe Dragon said:


> My lack of knowing what "belies" means probably does too.


hahahaha...good to see you have a sense of humour, too. We're not a rowdy bunch, we're all just confused.

Could you guys imagine if there were threads on TGP, MLP, TDP, etc. ranting about how the people on GC are all shredders?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

"What's with all the solid state lovers" 
What are you talking about ?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love Jackson, ibanez, charvels, and a bunch of other guitars that'll poke your eyes out. 

Maybe it was one of my posts that you read? 

Welcome. That's what I said.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

SS amps and pointy guitars as so passe.

I prefer solid state guitars and pointy amps now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Axe Dragon said:


> I'm also a Canuck... From the Niagara Region.


In that case, it's southern humour, when you're in Canada.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Very strange observation indeed. I run 4 tube amps and I just ordered another one yesterday. Tele, strat, ES-339 are my guitars. Not 1 shred of schred in my man cave. I prefer tweed, brownface, blackface, silverface, and Marshall amps. Not in that order. Heck I need 1 more to wrap up my collection! A Brownie. I used ta schred when I was young I'll admit. But I grew up, got some grey hair and a respect for the Mississippi Delta blues and old Johnny Cash. Somehow I changed I reckon. Today I love my Tele through a dirty tweed amp on a humid summer night. Or my strat through my Vibro Champ with my 64 RI reverb box on a snowy sunday. A little reverb, some tremolo and a Strat thru there will damn near bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Is there amps that don't have tube's ???


My very first amp was solid state. My Dad bought it for me for when I was in grade seven. A nice Symphonic small combo from Eaton's. that was 1968.
I have not had one since.....till a couple of months ago. I bought a old PRS harmonic generator 2x12 combo from a pal. I have to say....it rocks the house. VERY cool amp.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Axe Dragon said:


> I've only been a member here for a short while... I discovered the site from "The Gear Page", I'm guessing the US equivalent.
> My early observation is that the majority of posters love the solid state amps, the shredder axes with sharp cut aways, funny paint jobs and Floyd Rose or equivalent bridges...
> I don't get it! Is Canada full of EVH loving shredders?
> Where are the tube and vintage players? I'm one...


I'm a big fan of tube amps but hey, what's wrong with SS amps & shredder guitars?

I've used some great sounding SS gear


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bolero said:


> I'm a big fan of tube amps but hey, what's wrong with SS amps & shredder guitars?


Nothing, if that's what you're into--I like SS amps (And tube amps & hybrids & digital ones too--good and bad examples of each type)
I'm not personally into shredder guitars--but if that's your thing--go for it.


----------

